# What are species preference for film canisters



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Just curious to see what peoples experiences are with breeding species that use film cannisters. Is there a certain angle, color, ect that is prefered, and which species like which types.

Also interested to know what other species beside thumbs you've found use film cannisters 

In my experience i found that FG will use the clear cannisters but my imis, Iquitos vents only use the black while the amazonicus and el dorados will use either. All of mine are tilted slightly with some water in them.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

*Re: What are species preference for film cannisters*

My Vents don't even go near the film cannisters. They have been in the same brom for about a month now


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

*Re: What are species preference for film cannisters*



jeffr said:


> My Vents don't even go near the film cannisters. They have been in the same brom for about a month now


My FG took a while before they started to use the film canisters. They've been together over 6 mos and only recently started to use them.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: What are species preference for film cannisters*

Something interesting that I have observed about my orange lamasi is that they have only deposited tads in film cans that contain bazilllions of dead fruit flies. 

Thom O


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

*Re: What are species preference for film cannisters*



inflight said:


> Something interesting that I have observed about my orange lamasi is that they have only deposited tads in film cans that contain bazilllions of dead fruit flies.
> 
> Thom O


Good observation..........i've been trying to get my o lamasi to breed more consistantly. Maybe i should dump a culture of flies in into the canisters


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

George,

These frogs use film canisters for egg laying sites, they are just put dry onto the ground usually in sometype of depression or wedged in the plants/decor of the tank to stabilize them; all morphs of galactonotus, oyopoks, luecomelas, and altamazonica. Almost all the thumbnail frogs prefer to lay eggs on leaves instead of using film canisters. There are many upright canisters used by the imitator types for raising tadpoles. I don't see any difference in color preference with any frog, they all lay in both colors.

Thanks 
ERic


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

EricM said:


> George,
> 
> These frogs use film canisters for egg laying sites, they are just put dry onto the ground usually in sometype of depression or wedged in the plants/decor of the tank to stabilize them; all morphs of galactonotus, oyopoks, luecomelas, and altamazonica. Almost all the thumbnail frogs prefer to lay eggs on leaves instead of using film canisters. There are many upright canisters used by the imitator types for raising tadpoles. I don't see any difference in color preference with any frog, they all lay in both colors.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize galacts and lecus will use them as well.

Currently all my thumbnails breeding use the canisters as egg deposition sites. Haven't seen they transfer any tads into any yet but i'll keep at eye out for them.

As far as the altamazonica goes...do you have them breeding? And since they are closely related to hahneli should i take the same approach and place canisters in the soil for them to use?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> I didn't realize galacts and lecus will use them as well.
> 
> Currently all my thumbnails breeding use the canisters as egg deposition sites. Haven't seen they transfer any tads into any yet but i'll keep at eye out for them.
> 
> As far as the altamazonica goes...do you have them breeding? And since they are closely related to hahneli should i take the same approach and place canisters in the soil for them to use?



I didn't know that either. Maybe I should throw some film canisters in my Galacts tank


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

jeffr said:


> I didn't know that either. Maybe I should throw some film canisters in my Galacts tank


Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

*Re: What are species preference for film cannisters*



inflight said:


> Something interesting that I have observed about my orange lamasi is that they have only deposited tads in film cans that contain bazilllions of dead fruit flies.
> 
> Thom O


 
I have the same situation with my o. lamasi. I also found that they have to be mostly filled with water. They will only deposit tads into them.


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: What are species preference for film cannisters*

I have three breeding groups of Imitator and they all use the film canisters for laying. I have dug into the substrate several film canisters (the rimms flush with the substrate) and they deposit there tads into them. I have a Probable Trio of Mark pepper Tarapoto and they just started showing breeding activity and they have been in the film canisters for a week now.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Here are my observations with artificial laying sites:

O. Pumilio - Broms for eggs and deposit/raise. Will raise in film canisters. Both transported and human transplanted.

R. Imitator (veradero/intermedius) - Broms and black film canister (upside down @ 45 degrees) for eggs. Deposit at any water filled container near or on substrate.

R. Fantastica - Horizontal black film canisters close to or near substrate (I've had luck with halfway from top to bottom). Raise/deposit in water-filled container close to or near substrate.

R. Variabilis - white film canisters 45 degrees facing up and/or brom leaves near axil for eggs. Deposit in same container or any container filled with water. 

R. Ventrimaculata - ANYWHERE they havent already laid eggs. Any water filled container, anywhere in enclosure.

D. Leucomelas - cocohut and/or black film canisters slightly above and close to substrate. (only observed this for the nominat leucs. Guyana leucs dont typically fit inside the film canisters).


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Erick 

Thanks alot. Thats good to know about the fants and leucs. Trying to get my fants to breed but i guess the canisters are too high. I'll drop them closer to the substarte tonight.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

These are my brief experiences and I don't know if they corroborate anyone else's but here you have it:

R. Vent (FG) - Black film canister at 45 degrees with some water in it, about 2/3 the way up the tank, towards the back. I've also seen some breeding activity in a brom that is pretty close to that location, but it's so far back that I can't really tell if they've laid there or not.

R. Lamasi (standard) - Black film canister, horizontal, no water, about half way up the tank, slightly secluded by plants. Additionally, they've laid in a taller, more narrow brom at the top of the tank filled with water.

R. Retic - Black film canister, horizontal, on the ground in the leaf litter. Maybe a little bit of water, but mostly dry.

Again, I don't know if anyone else is experiencing similar locations, but that's my experience. Hope that helps!


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

George,

Yes the altas have started laying. I have hahneli as well but I think they are all females, never heard a call yet. If you have an extra calling male pm me. In the past most of the small Epipe type frogs will use film canisters or just lay on the leaves. I would throw a few in the tank with your hahneli and see what happens. Give the frogs choices and go from there.

Thanks
ERic


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

This site has the preferences of a bunch of species.
Froglet.us Adults


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

markbudde said:


> This site has the preferences of a bunch of species.
> Froglet.us Adults


Great link..I beleive thats Tor's site...correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Great link..I beleive thats Tor's site...correct me if i'm wrong.


No need to correct you


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

P. vittatus seem to prefer black canisters along the substrate..... Mine repeatedly lay in the black canisters even though they have access to an equal number of white canisters right next to the black. They have laid in a white canister once but only when every black canister had a clutch already in it.

George


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

P. Aurotaenia like to use the clear film canisters.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> P. Aurotaenia like to use the clear film canisters.


do they prefer film canister over coco huts. I'm curious since i've finally tracked down a male for my 5 females and want to try and get them going.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes film canister over the coco huts. I have one hut in the Viv and 3 clear film canister. They have never laid in the hut. The film canisters are all at ground level and on a slight angle. 

Good luck and when you get some froglets I would like to buy or trade you for some. Please keep me in mine. These guys are cool and should be more popular in the hobby.


----------

